#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  kamer te huur in rotterdam alleen dames graag

## rasta.lion

hoi ik heb nog kamers vrij voor dames in regio rotterdam heb je intressen laat het me snel weten 
zijn per direct beschikbaar mooie grote kamers

----------

